# Lights on Ariens (Sno Tek)



## crazyskier537

Hi all! As you see, i'm new here and will post an introduction soon after this post. I need to put lights on my 24" ariens sno-tek that I purchased last season (no electric start). I don't know if there is an alternator on this model, but there is a black wire with a qc (quick connect) attached. I tested it with a voltmeter and it was dead when the machine was off, but turned live when I started it. Either the voltmeter is ********, or I am (or a little bit of both) because it only shows 3 volts peak. Does this model even have an alternator? Or am I on a wild goose chase?

Thanks for your time,
Tim


----------



## geer hed

That wire should be for a light. But double check with an ariens dealer to make sure. They don't put out a lot especially at an idle. and you will need a light that is made for a snow blower,or garden tractor, as there is no battery, then there is no charging system. When the engine is at idle the light will be dim and get brighter as the RPMs increase. Don't try to use a regular 12V automotive light because theyare designed to be used with 12V regulated systems this is not regulated and can cause the light to blow.


----------



## crazyskier537

Ok, thanks! I wanted to run dual "position" lights on both ends near the intake. They are the 44 led flashers from ebay. They draw about .5 amps, so there shouldn't be a lack of juice. Ariens is closed for the holidays, and they mentioned nothing about an alternator. That's why I came here I hope I can run some little led fog light on the impeller housing/ chute as well. 

Thanks for the help, 
Tim

Oh, and if any mod thinks it is appropriate to move this thread to the commercial section, go right ahead, because thats where it belongs Sorry for the confusion


----------



## geer hed

Yeh the LED lights don't draw much power, but they are still designed to work on regulated systems, and most snow blowers are not regulated. It may not blow them right away, but it will greatly shorten thier life.


----------



## crazyskier537

Idk, i'm thinking that if I add a 20 watt halogen in, the current draw will be greater, and the voltage, smaller. From what I know, LED's will burn out if excessive voltage is applied, but too little power shouldn't hurt them. 

Also, is there any way to regulate the current? Possibly a battery or something?

Please tell me if I got this all backwards.

Haha, now I realize this thread belongs in the strobe lighting forum. I'm all over the place, sorry...

Tim


----------



## keitha

Engine make and model #'s help.
If Briggs engine...
What color QC
Only One wire?
White QC 14 volt *AC* Lighting circuit
or white could be DC .5 amp @2800rpm (charging)

Black / GREEN QC could be one of three DC type circuits.

Keith


----------



## crazyskier537

keitha;1179014 said:


> Engine make and model #'s help.
> If Briggs engine...
> What color QC
> Only One wire?
> White QC 14 volt *AC* Lighting circuit
> or white could be DC .5 amp @2800rpm (charging)
> 
> Black / GREEN QC could be one of three DC type circuits.
> 
> Keith


Ok, it's an LCT engine and the the wire is black. There are green wires that I followed, and are ground for something (they are bolted indirectly onto the engine mounts), and white wires that lead to the key.

So yes, there is only one wire free. The qc is clear, and the wire is black. It's deffenitely a live wire when the engine is spinning.

Thanks, 
Tim


----------



## keitha

LCT on an Ariens?
How old is the unit?

LCT USA web site to download a service manual
http://www.lctusa.com/page.cfm?sp=service

Could be an ac or dc system.

Keith


----------



## crazyskier537

http://www.ariens.com/products_snow/sno_tek/sno_tek_24/Pages/default.aspx

This is the blower. It was bought before last season (september). They mention nothing at all in the manuals about an alternator, so i'm kinda shooting out blindly about the possible specs of it, or even if it exists. I thought someone may have already put some lights on one of these, but it looks like noone has.


----------



## keitha

Ah... a black Ariens.

Everybody is building a price point machine.
Download the service manual and it should have an electrical section.

Keith


----------



## geer hed

I would definately try the manual first and if you don't find anything there then talk to a dealer. I havent seen any of the LCT engines yet, since they have only been out a couple years, to know what systems they are using. Up untill about 2 years ago Tecuhmsah made the bigger portion of snowblower engines, but since they have gone out of busines B&S, Honda, and LCT have been trying to compete and fill the void.


----------



## crazyskier537

Well, I don't know how to explain this, but I went out to my blower with a little indicator light I created out of a resistor and led, and hooked it up. Then, when I went to start the blower, it shined nice and bright, but, the blower shut off within seconds. I said wtf and said screw it, i'm going for the strobes. I hooked the strobes on, and cranked the pullstarter handle about 20 times. Nothing. I thought i may have flooded it, but I clipped off the lights, and it started in the first pull. Still, unconvinced, I hooked the hot on to the cheap $4 strobes while the machine was running, and it turned off. When I tried to start it again, I looked down at the lights, and they were flashing in FULL BRIGHTNESS and speed when I yanked the cord.

Also, I was so po'ed, that I yanked so hard I broke the starter handle.:realmad:

There must be an alternator, since the lights do flash for the moments that the alt. is spinning before the engine dies, but how do I get the power from it? What the  happened?


----------



## crazyskier537

Bump:bluebounc 

Does noone on this forum know what I could be doing wrong or if this model can take a light? I spoke with an ariens dealer/ specialist, and he said there may be an alt. in there. I tried everything, including calling ariens and asking them, but I haven't gotten a response. Honestly, this is ridiculous. Ariens or LCT doesn't have anyone who would actually know what's inside the engines they build. I've called them and gone on a rant, but all they say is, "umm yeah, i'm not really sure".

Oh, btw, noone of that was directed at you all or the forum. I just need to let out some steam about all this.:angry:


----------



## geer hed

They offer either AC or DC power sources on thier engines. What is the model number and serial number for your engine ?


----------



## crazyskier537

I'll check it and get back to you when I get back to my house later today. 

Thanks


----------



## garandman

It's generally easier and more effective to just wear a headlamp.

A 4-5 LED headlamp is pretty bright and costs less than $50. You can buy other models for less.


----------



## crazyskier537

sorry for the long reply, just got back from colorado.

model #920400
serial #001904

Thanks for the help,
tim


----------



## keitha

Did you get the LCT manual and check it out?
If not, you'll need the LCT model #.

With the symptoms your describing, I believe you have a remote
engine shut down connection. (completing the circuit kills the engine)

Keith


----------



## geer hed

That is the model and serial for the blower, I need the numbers from the engine itself. If you can find them. If not OK i'm trying another route just in case, but it is easier with the numbers.

And how was COLORADO ?


----------



## geer hed

The model and serial numbers should be etched into the base of the engine block.
They should begin with

PLMHK
PW1
PW2

Look for that.


----------



## crazyskier537

Ok, thats where they are. I couldn't find any label.

I go skiing to summit county in colorado around 7 times a season. Pretty much a second home. I really want to move out there, and get in on some of their sick storms. 3 feet falls in a single day, and it's not considered anything out of the ordinary. The snow was sick.

Thanks, i'll look for that serial # tommarow. 

Side note- I got some chains for my deep lug tires on this blower today, and they help SOO much. Even on pure ice, I still can't hold them back. For $40, it's well worth it!


----------



## Chiputz

The wire you're connecting to is used for a remote shutdown and grounds the ignition when you connect a LED to it. You will probably need to change the stator either behind or on the flywheel to get any usable power off that engine. The reason the test light was flashing is that is when the spark plug was trying to fire, electricity takes the easiest path to ground and a LED bulb is easier than jumping a gap on a plug.


----------

